# For plants that can be grown emersed what is the growth rate vs submerged?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Trying to find easy plants to grow with that sub/emersed flexibility. I would like to know what the growth rate would be for both submerged and emersed under the following criteria :

-plain gravel
-no ferts (other then whatever livestock)
-low, low-mid, mid lighting


Also if I could get a list or perhaps a site that has listed all the emersed plants listed out already to save searching time. I know with ferts and co2 things can grow faster but I went with a simple criteria just to see how things go first.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I grew a tank of plants emersed with hydroponics for a number of years. I used coarse vermiculite as a medium one time and terracotta clay balls from a hydroponic store another. I noticed little difference. It was put in trays with small holes burnt in with a hot nail. The hydroponic plant fertilizer was mixed with water and then put in until it reached the top of the trays. The tank was completely covered and had an airstone bubbling in one corner to help keep up the humidity. A plant grow flourescent light was on for 12 to 16 hours a day. The java ferns did great as did the anubias. Some of the smaller types of crypts also did very well. It is a great and interesting way to grow plants. The ones that you buy in the plastic pots with rock wool are all grown hydroponicaly with continual misting.


----------

